# FS: OB Peacock fry & parents, Electric Blue Trio, Protomelas



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

My tanks are getting overstocked, so I need to thin out the herd.

Breeding pair of Sciaenochromis fryeri (Electric Blue) $40 Male is 6.5", Female is about 5". I also have another female I can throw in for free if you would like.


































Breeding pair of OB Peacocks $40 Male is 6", Female is 5". She spawns like clockwork almost once a month.


















Also have some 1.5"-2" fry from the pair for $5 each.


























Bought this 6" guy with the rest of my Placidochromis milomo, but he looks a bit different... Maybe a Protomelas of some sort? $20 Perfect for an all male tank


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen them in person and are very nice. Good luck.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Lukas


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top! Updated pics and prices


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Saturday night bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Last day for the Weekend Special discount, will return to original prices tomorrow! If you buy both the Ob Peacock Pair and the Electric Blue trio, I'll take off $20. ($60+$65-$20=$105)


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Mid-week bump!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sunday bump, $10 off each price if they are put on hold before midnight tonight!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Monday night bump!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weekend bump! OB Peacock is now holding, and the Electric Blue will probably spit her fry in a couple of days. As always, if you reserve them before midnight today (Sunday, Aug. 12) you get $10 off the asking price.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please! Reduced prices


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump! Throw me an offer if you are interested in multiple fish and perhaps we can work something out.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Tuesday morning bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

OB Peacock fry added. The OB Peacock is ready to spit her fry any day now, so act fast if you want to save the babies!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Back to school bump!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Any takers? Willing to accept reasonable offers if you're interested in multiple fish.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump for good quality fish and good people to deal with


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

All fish still available for sale


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

are these African cichlids can they be re-homed with red devil green severum, blood parrot, geo, small oscar, small convict, golden loach, white cichlid? or other tank large oscar, 6" jd 6 angels large, large pleco, 2 large cat fish, and large bala shark?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

These are African Cichlids from Lake Malawi. Although I have seen people keep Africans with the fish you mentioned, their preferred water parameters are quite different. The cichlids I have for sale prefer a ph between 7-8, and may be a bit too aggressive for your geo and your angels. Your other fish might have a better chance with the Africans, but I can't guarantee things will work out. If you can put your geo and angels in one if your tanks then you might have some success, but I'll let you decide what you want to do. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weedend bump. TTT!!!!!


----------

